# 2009 Italy trip



## Cathy Berg (Jan 25, 2008)

we are planning a trip to the Amalfi coast next year and have a couple of questions.

We are planning on using a marriott rewards travel package and the hotel portion to stay at the Renaissance Naples.  Anybody stayed here recently?  Is this a hard hotel to get on marriott reward points in "off season"?

That will be our base to go to all the Amalfi coast cities each day.  

We will probably fly from DFW to Rome and take the train from Rome to Naples.  Is this a relatively easy way to get from Rome to Naples?  The flights from DFW to Naples have very long layovers (8 hours and longer) and the train seems a better use of our time.

Anybody have contacts of tour operators to use to go to all the Amalfi coast cities that they could recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 25, 2008)

*naples*

The train from Rome to Naples is a relatively easy journey.  I am not sure about your hotel, but I can tell you Naples is not one of my favorite Italian cities.  It's environs are decidedly different from a Rome, Florence or Venice.  Typically there is high unemployment in Naples.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Jan 25, 2008)

*trip to Italy 2009*

thanks for your reply.  

We either stay in Rome or Naples on a Marriott Rewards hotel certificate class 5 and i figured Naples is more centrally located to make day trips to Positano, Capri, Sorrento, Amalfi, etc.  

Thanks.

Cathy Berg


----------



## X-ring (Jan 26, 2008)

Cathy Berg said:


> We either stay in Rome or Naples on a Marriott Rewards hotel certificate class 5 and i figured Naples is more centrally located to make day trips to Positano, Capri, Sorrento, Amalfi, etc.



I quite enjoy Naples (by day) myself but if the purpose of your trip is to enjoy the Sorrentine penninsula and Amalfi Coast area, why not stay there ???

The views of the Bay of Naples and Mt. Vesuvius from Sorrento are stunning as are the different but still beautiful views from Positano and Amalfi.  You could then also enjoy the evening _passiagiata_ in these locales instead of spending your time travelling back to Naples.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 27, 2008)

The trains are comfortable, frequent, and fast from Rome to Naples, and nicer than the train from the airport in to the central station in Rome.  That is a good choice to get to Naples.  If you decide to stay on the coast, there are also frequent trains from Naples to there.

I enjoyed a day in Naples, but I don't know that I would have wanted to use it as a base.  I would check hotel prices in Sorrento.

Also, Pompeii, also an easy train ride from Naples or Sorrento, is awesome.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Jan 28, 2008)

*2009 trip to Italy*

Thanks for all your replies.  By staying in Naples and using a marriott rewards hotel voucher (assuming we could get in there in off season), it would allow us to spend those hotel dollars we might spend staying elsewhere on alot of sightseeing - thus the reason to stay in Naples.  

Appreciate all your input.

Cathy Berg


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 30, 2008)

When we were in Italy, we were warned, repeatedly BY ITALIANS about spending time in Naples.  The train station there is truly pickpocket heaven, and you must keep your hand on your suitcase at all times.  Backpacks are not recommended for obvious reasons.  The area around the train station does not inspire confidence either.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to say that there is a very inexpensive public bus that runs along the coast--at least from Sorrento down.  Everyone drives the same little crooked road with the same views.  We were quite pleased with our bus trip, and it cost a few dollars each.  I suspect there are public buses for the rest of the coast also.  Once you are in one of the towns, you can look around as long as you want and take the bus back.

The train from Naples to Sorrento is fast and allows a stop at Pompii and/or Herculanium (spelling?  that's probably very, very wrong).  We traveled from Rome to Naples to Sorrento, with a stop at Pompii very easily in a day and had plenty of time to walk around Sorrento before dinner, and after.  The next day we took the bus down the coast and retured to Sorrento.  We did have to pay for two nights in a hotel in Sorrento, but that allowed us to make excellent use of our time.  The next day we returned to Rome.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Jan 30, 2008)

*2009 trip to Italy*

Thanks for your input about Naples.  I am looking at other alternatives that might be a good location for us other than Naples after a few postings i have read.

Cathy Berg


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 30, 2008)

*No Naples stay for me*

I would definitely not stay in Naples. It is justifiably famous for three things, Pizza, Wild Drivers and the Mafia. I would also note the tons of garbage piled up in the streets, sometimes over ten feet tall. This situation is directly related to item three. http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idUSL0830577220080109

Cheers


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 1, 2008)

The Capri Marriott is very tough to get into on points, and is not open all year round so you might want to check that.  It's a very small hotel but beautiful.  Personally, I wouldn't want to stay on Capri for more than a few days and you could day trip it quite easily from other parts of the Amalfi coast.  I don't recommend Naples either other than seeing the museum one day.

We stayed in the Sorrento Hilton and enjoyed it - I suggest you take the Executive Plus rate as it included the Executive Lounge with free drinks and breakfast, and food all day long.   Surprisingly modern decor and spacious rooms.  The hotel is at the top of a hill and has great vista views ... and smell of Lemons everywhere in May when we were there.  Figure on about 400 euros a night.

_Treat yourself to the luxury of one of the extra spacious 50m²/377sq.ft rooms. Located on one of the Top Floors with the best views of Sorrento, the Bay of Naples and Mt. Vesuvius. Enjoy free breakfast and refreshments at the Executive Lounge with Executive Rooftop Pool and Sundeck. The modern room, with designer furniture, has 1 king bed and a balcony. Surf the web with High Speed Internet or relax in the large armchair with ottoman in the fluffy bathrobe. Sleeps 2 adults. _

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Hilton_Sorrento_Palace-Sorrento_Campania.html

In Positano there is a wonderful place we also enjoyed, that has been featured in many movies - Le Sirenuse.  Figure on 800 euros a night.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...use_Hotel-Positano_Amalfi_Coast_Campania.html

When we were there, I hired Salvatore Lucibell who runs Drive Amalfi.  I think you can reach him at info@driveamalfi.com stil.  We've used him a few times - very good Englsh, nice Mercedes vehicles, courteous, etc.  He actually lives right in the town of Amalfi so knows the area intimately.

Rather than fuss with trains, luggage, taxis, etc. I had Salvatore pick us up at the Marriott Grand Flora in Rome and drive us to Sorrento and he gave us a good tour all the way -- a longer drive than you might expect, even from Naples.  500 euros I think.    He picked us up the next day and drove us all around the Amalfi coast (don't try this yourself) and it was 400 euros.   Enjoyed his service so much we decided to have him drive us to Florence from Sorrento ... that was about 600 eruros.  No fuss no bother and very enjoyable way to travel.

Enjoy.

Brian


----------

